
Climeworks lays the foundation to scale up CO2 removal to 4000 t/y - davedx
https://climeworks.com/news/climeworks-has-signed-groundbreaking-agreements-with
======
core-questions
That's about 1000 people's worth of carbon, based on a rough average first-
world carbon output. They need to use huge fans to do this, and had to build a
power plant and so on to do this.

Is this going to scale? You'd need millions of these plants to take on the
world's personal emissions, never mind industrial and transport emissions.

What about the cost of building these plants, both monetary and material? What
about the carbon footprint of that - how long does it take the plant to cancel
itself out?

I do like seeing that it uses geothermal power to spin the fans, as that helps
with the problem where you might be using coal power to spin fans to capture
the coal emissions back again.

